# كتب وبرامج بترول هامة



## محمد الاكرم (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام
موقع به كتب هامة:15::77::14::14:
http://www.oildata.blogspot.com/

وفقكم الله


----------



## eng.idc (6 يونيو 2010)

thanks so much


----------



## GeoOo (7 يونيو 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## geoghada (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكور الله يجزيك عنا كل الخير
بالله عليك ما تحرمنا من هذا الخير على يديك


----------



## سامر الحساني (17 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي الغزيز


----------

